# Apricot poodle



## Sagira49 (May 15, 2017)

Hello, Ian hoping for some help, my mini girl is apricot with a brown nails, brown nails and green eyes, her parents are both brown and as far back as I can trace there is brown behind her, where did this come from and is she is a diluted brown. Am I right in thinking to breed away from brown points I would have to go to black ?


----------

